# Crazy battery life



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm running the 7.1 release of CM from a few days ago with the then-most-recent daligrin (? Sp) kernel and I am getting insane battery life. Check this out (sorry for rotated images - gallery is being a pita):


















Sent from my NookColor using Tapatalk


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

With minimal use, the NC has quite the battery life actually, even with moderate-heavy use, I can get a good day or so with it.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Here's where I'm up to so far.










Sent from my NookColor using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

... And she's still going. I'm not letting it run out because I want to play with MIUI on here but this is just insane at nearly 13 days with light but significant usage and still having nearly half battery!










Sent from my NookColor using Tapatalk


----------



## reefster (Jul 26, 2011)

"Jaxidian said:


> ... And she's still going. I'm not letting it run out because I want to play with MIUI on here but this is just insane at nearly 13 days with light but significant usage and still having nearly half battery!
> 
> Sent from my NookColor using Tapatalk


I can't understand how your getting such great battery life. I lose 10-20%/hour. I even lose about 3%/hour when it is on standby. Maybe my battery is messed up. And yes I did wipe battery stats.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

reefster said:


> I can't understand how your getting such great battery life. I lose 10-20%/hour. I even lose about 3%/hour when it is on standby. Maybe my battery is messed up. And yes I did wipe battery stats.


Me either. It was ridiculous! (in a good way)


----------



## 12paq (Aug 10, 2011)

reefster said:


> I can't understand how your getting such great battery life. I lose 10-20%/hour. I even lose about 3%/hour when it is on standby. Maybe my battery is messed up. And yes I did wipe battery stats.


Is your Nook sleeping? Do you use CPUSpy to monitor sleep?
What are your CPU settings in Nook Tweaks app? You Nightly is?


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

12paq said:


> Is your Nook sleeping? Do you use CPUSpy to monitor sleep?
> What are your CPU settings in Nook Tweaks app? You Nightly is?


I was running cm7 (the most final version at the time, not a nightly). I was not overclocking, running smartass governor, and the battery history said it was awake on a fairly regular basis. I don't believe I had Nook Tweaks installed. Ultimately, I had to rma that Nook, though. The power button started randomly pressing itself shortly after I installed MIUI on it.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## reefster (Jul 26, 2011)

"12paq said:


> Is your Nook sleeping? Do you use CPUSpy to monitor sleep?
> What are your CPU settings in Nook Tweaks app? You Nightly is?


My NC does not sleep. It was off without being plugged in for about 6 hours last night and did not go into deep sleep. The strange thing is cpuspy did say that it went into deep sleep mode once yesterday for 5 minutes. I haven't used nook tweaks. In running nightly 155 on the stock kernel.

Any ideas on better battery life or how to get it into sleep mode? I also think wifi it running the while time.


----------



## Austinr (Jun 28, 2011)

I've switched to InteractiveX with 300-1200mhz cpu clock and no cpu changes outside of CM's cpu settings.

1 day 22h 26m on battery.

At 37% and I don't think I charged it all of the way up before I unplugged it.

Battery use:

Display: 45%
Phone idle: 20%
Cell Standby: 16%
Android system: 6%
Android OS: 5%
Wifi: 3%
Market: 3%
Android Live Wallpapers: 2%

Only odd thing: charging takes forever on my motorola usb charger. I'm gonna bring up BN's charger + cable and see if it's faster.


----------



## armyjeffries (Jun 14, 2011)

Where do I find dalingrin's kernels? I have a very outdated version.


----------

